# How the heck do you wear heels? Please help!



## astronaut (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the look of heels. I just want one pair of pumps that won't kill me. I can handle heeled boots as long as I have an insert. A huge problem I have with heels are blisters. The edges scrape against my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heels that are tight do it, heels that are loose do it too. How do people wear them???


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2009)

Where do you get the blisters?


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2009)

I usually get them on the back of my foot. I just recently watched this video and she said that vaseline helps her. I wear tights though. Vaseline can't be the only fix is it? 

YouTube - Beauty Trick of the Month


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Bandaid  makes a blister stick, it's magic.  Or deodorant.

But it sounds like your heels don't fit you properly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Good quality Shoes with sturdy heels, Proper fit and size...and practice makes perfect


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Good quality Shoes with sturdy heels, Proper fit and size...and practice makes perfect_

 
What makes a quality shoe? ... and practice what?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_What makes a quality shoe? ... and practice what?_

 
Not cheap shoes....you don't want hard shoes that cause blisters...you want shoes that are well constructed. Practice walking in the shoes everyday for a few minutes in your house

Buy gel inserts...heel cushions....to help with proper fit and to keep your feet from sliding forward and your heels from rubbing against the shoes


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Personally, I like leather heels, they stretch and conform to the foot.
You don't want any hot spots, or pressure points from the shoe onto your foot.
You put it on and you walk around. That's your practice.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Not cheap shoes....you don't want hard shoes that cause blisters...you want shoes that are well constructed. Practice walking in the shoes everyday for a few minutes in your house

Buy gel inserts...heel cushions....to help with proper fit and to keep your feet from sliding forward and your heels from rubbing against the shoes_

 
I see. But I've learned the hard way that expensive shoe doesn't always equal quality/conformable shoe.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 22, 2009)

i wish i could wear heels, too. the last time i wore some was in june.. bought a gorgeous pair of heels from river island, went out for a friends birthday, the next day i had 3 inch wide blisters on the soles of my feet which then burst and pissed out blood the next few days. i couldn't walk for a week, and the skin on my feet there still isn't right (it looks 'thin') so now, i refuse to wear the damn things.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I see. But I've learned the hard way that expensive shoe doesn't always equal quality/conformable shoe._

 
No proper size and fit along with quality normally helps....I assure you I have worn from cheap to very expensive and nothing hurts a foot like a really cheap made shoe....and that does not necessarily mean in the cost... Qulaity shoes can be bought at Ross for $20....Cheap shoes can cost $100... When I say cheap I mean in the construction of the shoe...I am just giving my opinions ....Of course wear what works for you....


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i wish i could wear heels, too. the last time i wore some was in june.. bought a gorgeous pair of heels from river island, went out for a friends birthday, the next day i had 3 inch wide blisters on the soles of my feet which then burst and pissed out blood the next few days. i couldn't walk for a week, and the skin on my feet there still isn't right (it looks 'thin') so now, i refuse to wear the damn things._

 
Ouch. They get really bad for me too. Considering so many people wear heels, there must be a trick out there. I'm not convinced that everyone suffers!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2009)

I was thinking about these shoes. Not sure if they would kill or not:

Sable by LifeStride at Zeta Zappos


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

Avoid shoes made of synthetic materials - leather is much better (with a leather lining too) as it breathes and shapes to your foot.  If there are sore spots on your feet where the shoes rub you can apply something called Moleskin which is a self adhesive soft cotton padded fabric.  It really helps but put it on before the blisters develop.  If you do get blisters then you need to try something else.

The bottom line really is that if your shoes are rubbing then they are probably not a good fit.  Leather shoes _will_ break-in but synthetic material shoes probably won't.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I was thinking about these shoes. Not sure if they would kill or not:

Sable by LifeStride at Zeta Zappos_

 
They're not going to kill, but they're not very attractive either. :/


----------



## astronaut (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_They're not going to kill, but they're not very attractive either. :/_

 
Yeahhh but I think with the right outfit, they can look totally classy


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Yeahhh but I think with the right outfit, they can look totally classy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I personally don't see those looking right even if you were wearing them naked...But that's my opinion...those are shoes my 80 year old grandma wore...I swear


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 23, 2009)

steve madden shoes never hurt me. i love the height, the higher the heel, the better (imo)!! I feel that i have better posture with high heels, and walk better with them on than with sneakers. 

like with any other shoes, you need to break them in before taking them out on the town. wear them in and around the house for a couple days so they loosen up and get along with your feet. 

and like i said, the higher the heel the better. i dunno about you guys but small-mid height heels (1-2") hurt more than 4"+ to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a hard time walking in Flats or heels under 3" I trip over my own flat feet! 3.5 to 4 is my comfort zone


----------



## astronaut (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I personally don't see those looking right even if you were wearing them naked...But that's my opinion...those are shoes my 80 year old grandma wore...I swear_

 
I'm into the matronly style so I don't mind looking like an 80 year old woman.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 23, 2009)

have you tried some cute heels with just a strap on the back? they might not rub and hurt as much


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm into the matronly style so I don't mind looking like an 80 year old woman._

 
If _you_ like that style then don't take any notice of what anyone else says.  We're all individuals and I'm sure those who don't like them will have clothes or shoes that others find utterly hideous.

My big objection to those shoes is that they are entirely synthetic material which is better avoided in my opinion.


----------



## COBI (Feb 23, 2009)

For me, every single pair of heels is a different story.  I can not buy heels without trying them on and walking about a bit to see how they feel.

Even shoes that look the same usually fit and feel different from each other.

I don't really think there is any "secret" to wearing them other than making sure they are the proper fit for *your* foot.

For example, I like a taller heel for the look, but I have an issue (undiagnosed as they can't see anything on film yet) if there is too much pressure placed on the outside of the ball of my right foot.  So, blisters aren't an issue for me typically, but the angle of the foot in the shoe is HUGE for me.

In the last few weeks, I've bought 13 pairs of heels, primarily for work (in an office) so nothing too fancy:






An idea of the heel height:










Again, there's no real secret except for fit, fit, fit IMHO.


----------



## cocomia (Feb 23, 2009)

I read somewhere that, to check the stability of a shoe, tap it from the side or *flick* it while it's on the shelf (or place it on a flat area). If it wobbles, then there's a good chance that it won't support your feet. I've found this to be really common with stilettos. 

Making High Heels More Comfortable: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds

Something that you might find useful


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm into the matronly style so I don't mind looking like an 80 year old woman._

 
Sounds like they will be perfect for you then...If you like them and they feel comfy on you that is all that matters...not the material or how they look to anyone else. Wear what suits you the best.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

lol i ALWAYS bring flip/flops or some kind of comfy shoe whenever i wear heels. I buy a lot of my shoes from BAKERS, and they're comfy, but even after a few hours there's some normal foot pain. i take them off right as i'm leaving work and throw on my sneakers. i could never be one of those girls who wears heels ALL day. i just cant do it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_





An idea of the heel height:








_

 
COBI, I DEMAND to know where you shop for your shoes!  They're all so cute!<3 Especially that second to last pink/beigeish one with the laces


----------



## COBI (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_COBI, I DEMAND to know where you shop for your shoes!  They're all so cute!<3 Especially that second to last pink/beigeish one with the laces_

 
I got lucky.  The top pic were all purchased from Burlington Coat Factory stores; I think it's a regional chain.  All six pairs cost me under $100 ("original" retail value of over $350, I believe).  I LOVE this time of year; clearance pricing is so good right now!  I found two at one store; so then I stopped at two other locations on my way home and found two more at each store.

The bottom pic: The four pairs on the left were purchased from JCPenney for $8 each!  ($32 for about $200 original retail cost).  Clearance again; plus bought shoes for nieces (that they picked out, non-heeled) for $8 each.  And the other three in the pic were from Marshall's; all for under $40 total, IRC.  The pair with laces are by Guess and I think they were under $15!

So, all together the 13 pairs were about $160.  There were several pairs that I didn't buy because they didn't feel right to me; I couldn't stand in them or walk in them or they pinched, etc.

And I do what MissResha does: always have a "comfy" backup just in case, or if I'm going to be sitting at my desk for a while, I'll just slip my shoes off.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_For me, every single pair of heels is a different story. I can not buy heels without trying them on and walking about a bit to see how they feel.

Even shoes that look the same usually fit and feel different from each other.

I don't really think there is any "secret" to wearing them other than making sure they are the proper fit for *your* foot.

For example, I like a taller heel for the look, but I have an issue (undiagnosed as they can't see anything on film yet) if there is too much pressure placed on the outside of the ball of my right foot. So, blisters aren't an issue for me typically, but the angle of the foot in the shoe is HUGE for me.

In the last few weeks, I've bought 13 pairs of heels, primarily for work (in an office) so nothing too fancy:





An idea of the heel height:










Again, there's no real secret except for fit, fit, fit IMHO._

 
I have the shoes on the bottom right. I agree, it's all about fit. Also, quality materials make a huge difference.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 28, 2009)

*sigh* I guess in the end some of you ladies got what you wanted. Those heels weren't even available in my size. How about these ones? They look comfortable? They're from the same brand, but are of different material I think. This one is available in my size... currently at least. 

LifeStride Spree (Black) - Dress Comfort


----------



## astronaut (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_have you tried some cute heels with just a strap on the back? they might not rub and hurt as much_

 
I find I get blisters from straps too!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 28, 2009)

IME a 2.5" heel is the hardest to walk in because it's such an unnatural feeling height to me.  I stumble in them.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_IME a 2.5" heel is the hardest to walk in because it's such an unnatural feeling height to me.  I stumble in them._

 
I think a lot depends on height and length of foot.  I find 2.5" heels absolutely perfect for me and rarely wear anything else but I am tall and have big feet.

A 2.5" heel on a size 6 shoe gives a very different foot angle to a 2.5" heel on a size 12 shoe.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

I read on Allthatglitter's blogspot that she puts vaseline on the areas where her heels would rub against her feet and it prevents blistering. Try that!


----------

